# I just purchased my first recumbent trike



## synthplayer (6 Apr 2020)

And, I am extremely disappointed. I've had to troubleshoot a boatload of issues, and this is a brand new trike. I ordered it online and had it shipped, so I'm on my own. I've been able to fix most things, but the biggest issue I haven't been able to solve yet. I'm hoping I can get some advice from the folks on this forum.

So, here it is: Steering this thing is a real chore! It is like when I lost control of my car in college and bent the tie-rod. As I drove my car home that night, the slightest movement of the steering wheel would have the car careening either to the right or the left. That's how it is with my new trike. I adjusted the tie rod, and it helped for a short time. Within a half mile or so, the careening-steering style returned. And, it always does. I'm wondering if the suspended spindles are causing the alignment to go out as they spring up and down over the bumps in the road.

Anyone have any experience with this type of problem?

Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## classic33 (6 Apr 2020)

Locknuts in place and fastened up on the tie rods?


----------



## numbnuts (6 Apr 2020)

What is the tracking like, it has to be right


----------



## figbat (6 Apr 2020)

That sounds like the symptoms of serious toe-in - have you checked wheel alignment?


----------



## Mr Magoo (6 Apr 2020)

synthplayer said:


> And, I am extremely disappointed. I've had to troubleshoot a boatload of issues, and this is a brand new trike. I ordered it online and had it shipped, so I'm on my own. I've been able to fix most things, but the biggest issue I haven't been able to solve yet. I'm hoping I can get some advice from the folks on this forum.
> 
> So, here it is: Steering this thing is a real chore! It is like when I lost control of my car in college and bent the tie-rod. As I drove my car home that night, the slightest movement of the steering wheel would have the car careening either to the right or the left. That's how it is with my new trike. I adjusted the tie rod, and it helped for a short time. Within a half mile or so, the careening-steering style returned. And, it always does. I'm wondering if the suspended spindles are causing the alignment to go out as they spring up and down over the bumps in the road.
> 
> ...



What Brand or maker and model …..it would allow sound advice and take out the guess work .
I assume you have the original handbook and instructions and have you already sought help from the suppliers .
Is this your first recumbent ..........what were the other issues hinted at ???
Happy to assist ….where are you based in the UK or further away
Regards Kevin D.TEK


----------



## Mr Magoo (6 Apr 2020)

What Brand or maker and model …..it would allow sound advice and take out the guess work .
I assume you have the original handbook and instructions and have you already sought help from the suppliers .
Is this your first recumbent ..........what were the other issues hinted at ??? 
Happy to assist ….where are you based in the UK or further away 
Regards Kevin D.TEK


----------



## Phaeton (6 Apr 2020)

Assuming it's a tadpole, 1 wheel rear, 2 front, stand with your feet either side of the back wheel & take a picture of the front wheels looking down from that position. If you can have a straight line in the image, paving flags etc, or lay a length of straight wood along side.


----------



## Nigelnightmare (6 Apr 2020)

Sorry to hear you're having problems.
As @Mr Magoo said make and model are needed before we can offer any advice.
But in general on a trike with 2 front wheels the toe in is usually between 0-2mm.
HTH and good luck.


----------



## synthplayer (8 Apr 2020)

Thanks for your replies!

It's a Sunseeker ECOTAD. However, the shop I purchased it from is in the business of customizing trikes, so I had many upgrades installed. Front suspension, larger wheels, electric motor assist, and several other items. The other issues I had were to do with cables rubbing against the spokes of the wheels, derailleur adjustments, and other fine-tuning I expected to be already performed by the shop. I worked them all out - except for the steering problem - which is the worst of the problems. Classic33 asked about the locknuts on the tie-rod, and they're nice and tight.


----------



## Mr Magoo (8 Apr 2020)

synthplayer said:


> Thanks for your replies!
> 
> It's a Sunseeker ECOTAD. However, the shop I purchased it from is in the business of customizing trikes, so I had many upgrades installed. Front suspension, larger wheels, electric motor assist, and several other items. The other issues I had were to do with cables rubbing against the spokes of the wheels, derailleur adjustments, and other fine-tuning I expected to be already performed by the shop. I worked them all out - except for the steering problem - which is the worst of the problems. Classic33 asked about the locknuts on the tie-rod, and they're nice and tight.


Are the mods or custom fitttings approved by SUNSEEKER ? 
Assuming you are based in the United Kingdom 
What was the name of the shop and did they carry out a final fit and commisson with you present ?
Or did you receive a "mail order" self imported kit in the box or pile of bits in a carton in 52 weekly parts ! 
I suspect your tracking setup is off ..........quick check can be performed with some playground chalk .
Simply rub/coat the crown tread of the front tyres with chalk .
Ensure both tyres have equal pressure that matches psi range found on the side walls
Ride in a straight line for 100 yards on a smooth flat road or carpark or playground (avoiding cambers ) 
The loss of chalk should match .....if not your tracking needs adjusting ...
Contact the makers or read the handbook to verify the toe in and or toe out 
If it appears to be within tolerence ....have a close look at your handlebar position ?? 
The bars should be splayed outwards on these "Umbrella handle " steerers


----------



## Tigerbiten (13 Apr 2020)

I've never had any tracking problem causing any steering problems.
I've worn a front tyre out in around 100 miles after a knock without it affecting the handling. 

Is the pretension on the headsets to high.
The only time I've had my ICE trike trying to "hunt" for a line, this was the cause.
I would try slacking off any headset pretension right off and see if it alters how it handles.

Luck ...........


----------

